# Do G. Rosea lay unfertilized eggs?? HELP!!



## Mad Carew (Dec 30, 2009)

My Chilean Rose has been behaving a little weirdly lately. She has dug a burrow and then made a silk bed, I've just checked her and she appears to have layed eggs, although (as far as I know) she's never been with a male. She was bred in captivity according to the pet shop I got her from, and I've had her about 6 weeks. There are a couple of photos below, I took the first pic this morning of the bed she layed, the second I took a few minutes ago of what seems to be eggs. 

Can anyone tell me if they are definately eggs, and if so whether they lay without being fertilized? How long do eggs take to hatch? Cheers!

Incidently, I'm a little nervous - I'm not ready to be a Dad!!!


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

Mad Carew said:


> My Chilean Rose has been behaving a little weirdly lately. She has dug a burrow and then made a silk bed, I've just checked her and she appears to have layed eggs, although (as far as I know) she's never been with a male. She was bred in captivity according to the pet shop I got her from, and I've had her about 6 weeks. There are a couple of photos below, I took the first pic this morning of the bed she layed, the second I took a few minutes ago of what seems to be eggs.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if they are definately eggs, and if so whether they lay without being fertilized? How long do eggs take to hatch? Cheers!
> 
> ...


if she has been with a male since her last molt then congratulations your a dad.


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

That's definitely an egg sac! The pet shop most probably lied about her being captive bred unfortunately, either that or she was mated before they got her! It's not uncommon for WC specimens to be caught while gravid, and then lay egg sacs in captivity.

Don't worry yet though, the eggs may not be fertile or she may eat/destroy the sac! If you really don't want the sac, there are ways you can dispose of it. Although I'd advise posting in the classifieds and seeing if there's anyone near you who would be interested in a G.Rosea egg sac, rather than killing it.

On a positive note, those are 2 good pictures


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

This is an important egg sac. The more captive bred Grammostola, the better. I urge you not to destroy it, rather find somebody who will be willing to take it on.

Where do you live?


----------



## Mad Carew (Dec 30, 2009)

If anybody wants the egg sac, they're welcome to it. This T is my first and I've only had her for 6 weeks, I'm nowhere near ready to be raising slings.

I'll make a new thread advertising the sac and hopefully get it stickied.

Quick question, anybody know how long before the eggs would hatch by themselves? I don't want to wake up to a load of slings!


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> This is an important egg sac. The more captive bred Grammostola, the better. I urge you not to destroy it, rather find somebody who will be willing to take it on.
> 
> Where do you live?


Almost exactly what I was going to say.

I'm sure what has happened is that the pet shop has sold you a wild-caught gravid female. You're very lucky, although I appreciate you're not ready to deal with hundreds of baby spiders!

I reckon it will be easy enough to find an expert, either on here or elsewhere, who will take the eggs off you provided you live near enough to them.

Good luck with them. And great photos!


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Mad Carew said:


> Quick question, anybody know how long before the eggs would hatch by themselves? I don't want to wake up to a load of slings!


To be honest, it's completely dependent on the environment the egg sac is being kept in. It would be quite a few weeks before the spiderlings are anywhere near mobile.


----------



## ryanthepet (May 6, 2008)

*hi*

hi mate congrats you are defo a dad well ive been keeping tarantulas for 15 years at the mo ime breeding cb rosea i had a sac early on last year and 3 weeks ago i had my 2nd and that is still with the female they are known to eat the sac gladly its never happend to me when i had my 1st sac i needed advise and had alot of help from books but most of all on this forum from becky,poxicator they are great where do you keep your spid i.e what room and if so is it quiet becouse the slightest noise or desturbance she will eat the sac i leave mine for 30 days with the female then take out and incubate for the next 2/3 weeks then they are ready to hatch any more info please dont hesitate to pm me :2thumb:


----------



## Mad Carew (Dec 30, 2009)

ryanthepet said:


> hi mate congrats you are defo a dad well ive been keeping tarantulas for 15 years at the mo ime breeding cb rosea i had a sac early on last year and 3 weeks ago i had my 2nd and that is still with the female they are known to eat the sac gladly its never happend to me when i had my 1st sac i needed advise and had alot of help from books but most of all on this forum from becky,poxicator they are great where do you keep your spid i.e what room and if so is it quiet becouse the slightest noise or desturbance she will eat the sac i leave mine for 30 days with the female then take out and incubate for the next 2/3 weeks then they are ready to hatch any more info please dont hesitate to pm me :2thumb:


Cheers!! I'm really not ready to raise the slings, I've only owned the mother for 6 weeks and she's my first T!! She lives in my bedroom, in a reasonably dark and quiet corner. I only use the bedroom for sleeping in so it isn't a loud environment at all, I don't even have a TV in there! While the sac is in there, I'll keep the noise to an absolute minimum though. I'm just looking for somebody to take the sac off my hands and hopefully raise some slings themselves. Really appreciate the offer of help. I only registered on this forum a last week and I've found everybody on here to be incredibly kind and helpful. Thanks all!! :2thumb:


----------



## ryanthepet (May 6, 2008)

*hi*

where do you live mate as i might be able to help


----------



## Mad Carew (Dec 30, 2009)

Chester-le-Street area, in County Durham


----------

